# Poison bottle I found!



## kirsyPenguin (Sep 10, 2014)

What do I do with this?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm approving this but I have to say that it may get nominated for "post with the least description" if we had a contest here.Could you please elaborate?[]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 10, 2014)

Well to start how about you post a pic of it and will go from there.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 10, 2014)

first off , are you retarded ?


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 10, 2014)

Failed to launch?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not retarded but quite confused about this post, do you understand it?


----------



## kirsyPenguin (Sep 10, 2014)

I did post about five photos! Can only add three at a time!! I'm new to this....give me a break!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 11, 2014)

If you posted five photos they aint showing up...........


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 11, 2014)

HI  SELL IT - Collect them - Learn how they were made. And learn about the secrets bottles have traces of in the glass.  It is a great hobby - I know because I have been doing it for 77 years.RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 11, 2014)

Be nice to the new member. How many of us, on this new forum-design, instantly got the hang of posting photos? Took me some time and playing around here.


----------



## kirsyPenguin (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'm about ready to give up this site!! I've tried six times to load photos.... First was five, it was rejected and said only load three at a time.... So I tried again, and again, and again.... Then I tried just two photos.....nothing.... Then I tried one! And still no photos posted.... So there you have it!! Bunch of smart asses!! I've done everything I know how to do!!! And about to give up this site! I just brought back nine big tubs plus more of nothing but old jars.... I have hundreds that I need to research and either sell on eBay or have an estate sale..... Hundreds more too! My Great grandparents farm since 1900 I have been going thru barns, sheds, house, and the best..... Yep the trash pile, and the cellar! So instead of being turds.... Help me figure out how to friggin post a photo!! Or I'll just find help elsewhere!! Thank you Spirit Bear for being nice!! And Red, I have too many collections to start up this hobby..... It's time to purge! Thanks anyway.... The research is fun!! My eBay site you can see some of the bottles kisalcido2012


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay are you trying to post from a phone or a computer?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 11, 2014)

Click "Open Full Version" on here, if on computer, then you'll see a photo icon in the upper right with sun and tree. Then click it and click "From Gallery Upload" then "Select photos from your computer" and get your photos. If they say, "Photo failed to upload for highlighted reason" or something to that effect (written in I think red,) then take the photo to Microsoft Paint and click in the upper left, "Image" then "Resize/skew" and change the size to 40 in Horizontal and Vertical. Resave, then try to re-upload. If on a phone, I cannot help you. This forum is usually a very friendly place...


----------



## kirsyPenguin (Sep 12, 2014)

Always use my iphone


----------



## kirsyPenguin (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll try at work tomorrow, on a regular computer!! Thanks Spirit Bear!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 12, 2014)

Personally, I think a good description typed in is better. If I can't read the embossing (and/or too lazy to type it myself) I don't find picture more than a gratuity.Also, 700mp in whatever direction is what this program auto sizes to. Some categories accept a file size of 1MB and others are 2MB. I have know idea why or if they are accumulative per post.Try this, it's not as comprehensive as it was on the old forum software but it was the best I felt like making.  http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspxThose are some bare (bear) necessities. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 13, 2014)

Another option is to host the photos on a site like PhotoBucket, and just paste the link to it in your post.  This way, you wont have the restrictions of file size, quantity, etc. that the forum may have.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2014)

Poison_Us said:
			
		

> Another option is to host the photos on a site like PhotoBucket, and just paste the link to it in your post.  This way, you wont have the restrictions of file size, quantity, etc. that the forum may have.



 I think this is the easiest way. Works best for (me)  you can drag the pictures right over to ABN.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 25, 2014)

Email me your pictures to deenodean@hotmail.com and I will post them for you..


----------



## deenodean (Sep 26, 2014)

[attachment=photo 1.JPG] [attachment=photo 3.JPG] [attachment=photo 4.JPG]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice looking bottle.  Good ol' formaldehyde.  When I was in high school waaayy back when, one night, a 5 gal can of formaldehyde in the chemistry storage closet, rusted out and leaked the entire contents.  The closet had a tile floor, but the classroom had carpet, which wicked up every drop.  There wasn't getting every bit out, and they weren't gonna tear out the carpet, so it made for a miserable year of burning eyes and nose for everybody.  My teacher was a former captain in the Marines.  His advice was "Get tough."  Incidently, he was my favorite teacher.  Can you imagine the whineyasses and lawsuits a'flying if something like that happened today?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2014)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Nice looking bottle.  Good ol' formaldehyde.  When I was in high school waaayy back when, one night, a 5 gal can of formaldehyde in the chemistry storage closet, rusted out and leaked the entire contents.  The closet had a tile floor, but the classroom had carpet, which wicked up every drop.  There wasn't getting every bit out, and they weren't gonna tear out the carpet, so it made for a miserable year of burning eyes and nose for everybody.  My teacher was a former captain in the Marines.  His advice was "Get tough."  Incidently, he was my favorite teacher.  Can you imagine the whineyasses and lawsuits a'flying if something like that happened today?


[][][][] Now the whole school would hasmatted (if that's not a word, it should be) for a week anyway.[][][][]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2014)

Ours left the stuff in bags of dead cats in my classroom, my chair one seat away, for a couple weeks.... They wouldn't do anything, or let me move, even though I was so sick of the scent and seeing plastic-wrapped cats every second hour.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Ours left the stuff in bags of dead cats in my classroom, my chair one seat away, for a couple weeks.... They wouldn't do anything, or let me move, even though I was so sick of the scent and seeing plastic-wrapped cats every second hour.


Dead cats?!  What sort of school were you going to?!  We just had frogs, they smelled bad enough.  Dead cats seems like it would traumatize a few students.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2014)

Anatomy. But I was in Health. My school is one of the best Public Schools in Michigan, or that's what they say and backup with  news articles and whatnot. They're really quite blind to what goes on in school though.... Sure it's better than most I've been to/learned about, but it isn't acceptable for a _supposedly _"safe, happy, healthy educational atmosphere." Not just for me, but for others I've learned from that corroborates what would seem an outrageous claim. Unlike them, as a Bear I can easily be alone and avoid most people-related issues. Humans are social creatures.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2014)

Any other Pics to see? THANKS, LEON.


----------

